# Help! Bezzera ellisse leak.



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Good afternoon coffee fans,

I am need of some technical help....

Yesterday I hooked up my Bezzera Ellisse up to my flojet pump, switched it on and watched water pour out the bottom of the coffee machine!!

After switching it off immediately, I unscrewed the top of the machine to find EVERYTHING soaked. Obviously this was confusing as the water inlet is in the base of the machine. After scratching my head for a while I decided to try it again with the lid off. Water squirted out from what I believe is a solenoid?? I then unscrewed it to investigate....

I am hoping that this is just a simple new gasket job? Why would it go? lack of use? Knock on effect from something else?

Any help and advice will be much appreciated.

I have attached some photos.








Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What your holding in your hand is indeed a solenoid.

If you have established the water is coming from where is screws in a new gasket would be a good guess.... but I find it strange that it was pouring out all of a sudden. It's difficult to tell where water was coming from or what goes where from your images.

You could try sealing the joint with PTFE tape (a LOT of ptfe tape can form a gasket of sorts) no substitute for the real thing however.


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Dylan, thanks for the reply.

Sorry, I hadn't mentioned that the machine tipped over twice in the back of my van







.

The water was coming out of the hole in the middle of the square. There was a piece on top that I had to unscrew to uncover this but I do not have a picture of it.

Do you know if it is easy to get hold of a new gasket rather than trying the PTFE tape? I would rather be sure with the real thing.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah I see, that might explain it!

so does the solenoid slot on to the piece you removed? Or how was it attached? Was it just loose?

See if you can find the part here http://b2b.lfspareparts724.com/public/minicataloghi/Espresso-coffee-machines-BEZZERA_201504071348_lf.pdf?do=download then start searching on google for a supplier of the gasket


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, falling over wouldn't of done it any favors!

Yes, the solenoid slots on to the piece I removed. It wasn't actually loose but you could see a very small gap which was probably about gasket size.

I have just been going up and down that PDF file but can't seem to find it...very frustrating.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking at the first photo you can see corrosion on the square brass area also white deposits on the "O" ring indicating that it has been leaking for some time. Also the raised conical area in the centre looks corroded.

You will need a new "O" ring and possibly a solenoid complete. You can try cleaning up the face and try a new "O" ring as a first step.

If the solenoid is not working or if the valve is not shutting off completely the pump will continue to pump water through /out.


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

El carajillo, thanks for the advice, I have just located a company that supply both, I'll order the ''O'' ring for now and fingers crossed it works.

Thanks guys.


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Afternoon guys,

I've added a couple of photos here for more context but will defo try the ''O'' ring first, I will see if I can get one from screw fix.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a seal in the end of the piece you are holding ? Does the piston in the centre move freely ? If you refit the component into the back box and connect to power, does it "click and move the piston in and out ?"


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

I will check if there is a seal but cannot get out to do it now.

I haven't tried refitting it and turning it on as I worried it may damage it but I see if I can get the piston to move with my finger. Do you think it may be seized up?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're in a hard water area, the piston may have seized up due to scale. Soak the shaft with piston in descaler acid overnight.....

A new 2 way inlet solenoid valve may be the best solution ( old valve looks like a 1/8 x 1/8 230v, with 1/8 adaptors each end and an in-line filter)


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning Gents,

The piston seems to be moving freely so obviously not seized up







.

Also I managed to get an ''O'' ring from screwfix for 15p which I will try and fit on the weekend, hopefully it will work!

Thanks again for your inputs and I will keep you posted!


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Evening guys,

Quick update...didn't have much luck with the ''O'' ring, it turned out to be too thick so I wasn't able to close the gap fully as I screwed down the solenoid.

I also didn't have much luck finding any Bezzera gasket or seal. I am now thinking of using heat proof mastic type sealer which I can get from B&Q.

Has anybody used something similar for a problem like this?

Thanks,


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have any pneumatic, hydraulic or engineering companies /suppliers any where near ? Worth a try for "O" ring correct size ? Alternatively try an engineering supplies for some

"belite" = gasket material and make your own ?


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks El carajillo I will try making my own.

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

This type of valve is a pain to repair, as the base of the stem can become warped.

Other suitable inlet valves (Parker, Lucifer) have the stem screwing into a solid body. They're quite cheap - around £20. You just swap over the 1/8 adaptors & inline filter(descaled of course)......


----------

